# Looking for a Thai Peanut/Curry or Coconut Curry Jerky Recipe...



## ebonydad (Apr 25, 2013)

Been on a Paleo Diet and just recently bought a dehydrator. Been making a crazy amount of jerky. Thanks to this site, I have had great success with it.

Now I am looking into more exotic flavors, and was hoping for your help. I have been trying to stick with doing GB Jerky as it has been faster to make the jerky over lean strips.

Two flavors I have been craving have been a Thai Peanut Curry, and Thai Coconut Curry. Those two go great with beef.

I was hoping someone had a good GB recipe. I had found a good looking Thai Curry Jerky recipe which had a coconut flavor (calls for coconut water), but is is for strips, not GB. (See Here)

Anyone have any thoughts, or any ideas on a good GB Thai Curry Jerky recipe?

Thanks!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow! That Recipe is about as Authentic Thai as adding Tomato Sauce to a McDonald's Hamburger and calling it Italian Steak Pizzaiola! Coconut Water has next to Zero Flavor.

I have never tried these with GB Jerky but they are Authentic Sauces. I like the flavor and Umami of Fish Sauce and my Curries on the Spicy side. You can cut back on these ingredients and add more to your taste.  For each Pound of Ground Beef mix in the following, extrude and Dehydrate as per any recipe for GB Jerky. Cure #1 should be added if dehydrating below 160*F at a rate of 1/4tsp per Pound GB for added safety...

Thai Coconut Curry

1/4C Coconut Milk

1T Red or Green Curry Paste, I like Mae Ploy, start with 1T and add more if you want Spicier.

1T Fish Sauce, taste for Saltiness and adjust.

1T Fresh Lime Juice

1T Palm or Raw Sugar, taste and add more to balance the Sweet Sour flavor.

1T each Minced Cilantro, Mint and Thai or Sweet Basil

1ea Clove Garlic, crushed into a paste

1tsp Grated Fresh Ginger

Thai Peanut Sauce

1/4C Creamy Peanut Butter or make your own

1/4C Coconut Milk

1T Fish Sauce, taste for Saltiness and adjust.

1T Fresh Lime Juice

1T Palm or Raw Sugar

1ea Clove Garlic, crushed into a paste

1tsp Grated Fresh Ginger 

1tsp Toasted Sesame Oil

Sriracha or Red Curry Paste to taste for Heat 

Don't forget the Qview and some feedback on the Recipes. Good Luck and have fun...JJ


----------



## ebonydad (Apr 26, 2013)

I saw some authentic recipes, but I was concerned about having too much liquid in the GB. Is there a ratio of liquid to GB I should be watching out for? Also, what about the fat content of Peanut Butter or Coconut Milk?I will have to try both of those recipes. I was considering buying some PB2 (dehydrated Peanut Butter) to see if that would help removing the amount of liquid being added.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 26, 2013)

Most of the Recipes I have seen use about 1/2C Marinade per 1 Pound GB. You can always make a full batch but add Half to 1Lb Beef and see where you are at. I don't think the Fat will be an issue, there is low fat Coconut Milk, PB I don't know, but like I said I have not tested the recipes making GB Jerky. There should be some others checking in on this who have more experience. Sorry I don't have more info...JJ


----------



## ebonydad (Apr 26, 2013)

I was looking for a point in the right direction, and that is what I got.Greatly appreciated!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 26, 2013)

Let us know how they turn out. Post some pictures of the final product. They do sound interesting.


----------



## eman (Apr 26, 2013)

Come to chat in the evening and talk to Thailand Phil or pm him. he is in Thailand and is married to a thai women . That is where i get all my Thai recipes.


----------



## stzilper (Sep 19, 2013)

Several days ago I've tried the recipe from the second post, and it was so delecious, even though i dint have some of the ingredients and had to replace them. Here is another chicken curry with coconut milk recipe that I often make.


----------

